# The ghost strikes again.



## bobbya08 (Apr 10, 2017)

I spoke with @Humphrey's Ghost about doing a friendly trade while I was away at work. Well I finally got home this evening and imagine the surprise when I saw what was waiting for me. I have no words is all I can say. This was epic. Thanks buddy but remember payback is a b$#^h.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500 (Dec 31, 2016)

bobbya08 said:


> I spoke with mark about doing a friendly trade while I was away at work. Well I finally got home this evening and imagine the surprise when I saw what was waiting for me. I have no words is all I can say. This was epic. Thanks buddy but remember payback is a b$#^h.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hell he went nuclear!!!!!!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

Mark will hurt you. Hope you can recover.


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Dude, I've said it a million times but, DAMN that's a f***king awesome hit! Full on Artillery Barrage! The Ghost is insane.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

bobbya08 said:


> I spoke with @Humphrey's Ghost about doing a friendly trade while I was away at work. Well I finally got home this evening and imagine the surprise when I saw what was waiting for me. I have no words is all I can say. This was epic. Thanks buddy but remember payback is a b$#^h.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha nice beat down

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bobbya08 (Apr 10, 2017)

It was just supposed to be a friendly exchange. He took the gloves off on this one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500 (Dec 31, 2016)

bobbya08 said:


> It was just supposed to be a friendly exchange. He took the gloves off on this one.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Gloves he destroyed your house hope your insurance is paid up!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit (Jan 29, 2017)

Wow! That is some brotherly love. The kind that will destroy half your town!


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

The HAMMER  got dropped on that one!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

bobbya08 said:


> It was just supposed to be a friendly exchange. He took the gloves off on this one.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bet he winked when he told you that.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Always above and beyond..

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## NightFish (Jan 27, 2017)

Holy smokes! Quality and quantity. Damn...


----------



## Ethernaut05 (Nov 1, 2016)

Here write a list of dream sticks. *see above!!!! Wow-zer!!!! What an amazing brotherhood 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

Dam, that was some hit, gota love this place


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

Omg.


----------



## mrolland5500 (Dec 31, 2016)

WABOOM said:


> Omg.


There needs to be a expletive in there somewhere OMFG!!! It's only fitting for that motherlode

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Spectacular hit @Humphrey's Ghost!


----------



## bobbya08 (Apr 10, 2017)

I was out of town when this was delivered my wife opened it and put them away for me. I asked her if those were all from the same package as I couldn't believe he would actually send that many great sticks. I thought maybe I got bombed by someone else anonymously. I still can't get over it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

That is cigarmageddon there! Nailed it!

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

Glad you got home and got the sticks
Gearhead isn't from me though
Enjoy Bro


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

You got lumped.


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

Jesus Mark - you pret'neer killed the poor guy as he's just getting home !
Great hit - deserving Puffer


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

Well, technically it's a trade not a bomb. Return Fire is coming.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CloakedInSmoke (Sep 14, 2016)

Yuge strike! 

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

That's a pretty impressive 'trade'


----------



## bobbya08 (Apr 10, 2017)

OneStrangeOne said:


> That's a pretty impressive 'trade'


My thoughts exactly.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08 (Apr 10, 2017)

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Well, technically it's a trade not a bomb. Return Fire is coming.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think you forgot how to math.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

bobbya08 said:


> I think you forgot how to math.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I donno, looks like a fiver to me,,,


----------



## bobbya08 (Apr 10, 2017)

OneStrangeOne said:


> I donno, looks like a fiver to me,,,


Well that's kinda what I thought when we talked about doing a trade lol. Good thing I stocked up on ammo while I was at work.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

bobbya08 said:


> Well that's kinda what I thought when we talked about doing a trade lol. Good thing I stocked up on ammo while I was at work.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mark is the kind of brother that goes squirrel hunting with a 50cal &#128561;


----------



## Semper Noctem (Feb 10, 2017)

Holy hell, thanks insane! Nice hit!


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

OneStrangeOne said:


> Mark is the kind of brother that goes squirrel hunting with a 50cal &#128561;


He wings em with claymores finishes em off with the .50

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

UBC03 said:


> He wings em with claymores finishes em off with the .50
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


When you see the beatdown coming back at me, you'll think I got in the ring with Ali

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigjohn (Apr 6, 2017)

That's a great hit!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ranger0282 (Mar 12, 2016)

I can't even respond to this one........other than DAMN!!! I'd pimp myself for a Bomb like that.....


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Ranger0282 said:


> I can't even respond to this one........other than DAMN!!! I'd pimp myself for a Bomb like that.....


Better deal than when you pimped yourself for that Ron Mexico and Quorum sampler.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ranger0282 (Mar 12, 2016)

UBC03 said:


> Better deal than when you pimped yourself for that Ron Mexico and Quorum sampler.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Yeah....I got screwed on that deal.........................


----------



## bobbya08 (Apr 10, 2017)

Ranger0282 said:


> I can't even respond to this one........other than DAMN!!! I'd pimp myself for a Bomb like that.....


I'm going to have to step my game up for my end of this trade.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ranger0282 (Mar 12, 2016)

bobbya08 said:


> I'm going to have to step my game up for my end of this trade.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If that's how @*Humphrey's Ghost does it....... I won't ever be able to do a trade with him.... He's got it going on that's for sure!!*


----------



## bobbya08 (Apr 10, 2017)

Ranger0282 said:


> If that's how @*Humphrey's Ghost does it....... I won't ever be able to do a trade with him.... He's got it going on that's for sure!!*


Yeah he's a maniac for sure.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared (May 23, 2017)

Holy crap man!!! Nice effn hit!

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

Somehow this slipped by me till now. Awesome hit!!

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

*Uncle!!!*

I went into this friendly trade thinking that I had laid a pretty good hit on Bobby, but he just showed me who's boss with this epic smackdown. I have been beaten into submission. There is no fight left in me. Dang Bro, you have no mercy at all. I'll let the picture speak for itself.


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> I went into this friendly trade thinking that I had laid a pretty good hit on Bobby, but he just showed me who's boss with this epic smackdown. I have been beaten into submission. There is no fight left in me. Dang Bro, you have no mercy at all. I'll let the picture speak for itself.


That is a master smack down... I feel like the rock should be taking smack with it.. Seriously that is awesome!

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> I went into this friendly trade thinking that I had laid a pretty good hit on Bobby, but he just showed me who's boss with this epic smackdown. I have been beaten into submission. There is no fight left in me. Dang Bro, you have no mercy at all. I'll let the picture speak for itself.


Dang, Bobby don't mess around! That's a Texas beat-down for sure!


----------



## mrolland5500 (Dec 31, 2016)

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> I went into this friendly trade thinking that I had laid a pretty good hit on Bobby, but he just showed me who's boss with this epic smackdown. I have been beaten into submission. There is no fight left in me. Dang Bro, you have no mercy at all. I'll let the picture speak for itself.


That's scary WMD's are destroying people's homes bunkers are being built as I type

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08 (Apr 10, 2017)

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> I went into this friendly trade thinking that I had laid a pretty good hit on Bobby, but he just showed me who's boss with this epic smackdown. I have been beaten into submission. There is no fight left in me. Dang Bro, you have no mercy at all. I'll let the picture speak for itself.


In my defense he started it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

You boys are outta hand

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08 (Apr 10, 2017)

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> I went into this friendly trade thinking that I had laid a pretty good hit on Bobby, but he just showed me who's boss with this epic smackdown. I have been beaten into submission. There is no fight left in me. Dang Bro, you have no mercy at all. I'll let the picture speak for itself.


On those custom rolls the long skinny one is a Jorge Monsdale it's fresh so smoke it soon or put it away for awhile. The 2 dark wrapper robustos are Alex robustos and have 3 years on them so enjoy at your discretion. The other one is a Johnny O bhk 52 and it is fresh also.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500 (Dec 31, 2016)

bobbya08 said:


> In my defense he started it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is that your final answer

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08 (Apr 10, 2017)

mrolland5500 said:


> Is that your final answer
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


Yes the defense rests your honor.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> I went into this friendly trade thinking that I had laid a pretty good hit on Bobby, but he just showed me who's boss with this epic smackdown. I have been beaten into submission. There is no fight left in me. Dang Bro, you have no mercy at all. I'll let the picture speak for itself.


Glad I am not the only one he is picking on.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bobbya08 (Apr 10, 2017)

JtAv8tor said:


> Glad I am not the only one he is picking on.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


You guys act like you're so innocent.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

JtAv8tor said:


> Glad I am not the only one he is picking on.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I can imagine all the guys reading this wishing they were the one's getting "picked on"..lol

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500 (Dec 31, 2016)

bobbya08 said:


> Yes the defense rests your honor.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well you have been found guilty of destroying property inciting panic

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500 (Dec 31, 2016)

bobbya08 said:


> You guys act like you're so innocent.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I plead the 5th

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared (May 23, 2017)

OMG!!! The merciless carnage here is just sickening! Oh the humanity...

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------

